# East Yorkshire cycle route maps



## Soltydog (27 Jun 2010)

Available to download HERE don't know if you can get a hard copy at local tourist information centres


----------



## Soltydog (16 Jul 2010)

Soltydog said:


> Available to download HERE don't know if you can get a hard copy at local tourist information centres


The rides are available in a free booklet from TICs. I collected one from Beverley this morning. Quite a good little guide.


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jul 2010)

The 145 mile Cycle route looks good, when I have more time I will see where I've been and where not and probably do it soon. At least it does not go up Nunburnholme


----------



## taxing (16 Jul 2010)

Soltydog said:


> The rides are available in a free booklet from TICs. I collected one from Beverley this morning. Quite a good little guide.



I got one from Beverley yesterday morning!


----------



## Goobs (27 Aug 2010)

Good find.

Will try making some new routes arouind Brid/Driff/Sledmere/Humnaby out of these !



Soltydog said:


> Available to download HERE don't know if you can get a hard copy at local tourist information centres


----------

